# CAPiTA DOA vs. Outsiders



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

how is the flex on the CAPiTA outsiders compared to the DOA?


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

DOA is 5.5, Outsiders is 6.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

tralald said:


> how is the flex on the CAPiTA outsiders compared to the DOA?


I have had both this season, still have the outsiders. The outsiders is definitely stiffer. length wise it has full length carbon stringers that help make it poppier and feel a little stiffer than the DOA. The Camber also goes further out to the tips on the outsiders. If you want a flexy board to press out, get the DOA, if you want something a little more well rounded to do more than just park, get the outsiders


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i have a DOA but it have seen better days... was hoping the outsiders would be softer... how is the flex on the thunderstick? want a board with camber between feet and flat tips.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Way softer than the DOA. Camber extends past the feet though. I took a couple laps on one, I'm a big guy, it was a limp noodle for me, my son is 185 lbs and it's a fun park only board for him


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

im 6.4 and weigh almost 200lbs, i have the doa in 156 an i like the flex and size but i dont like the fact that it have rocker in the tips because it makes it easier to overpress.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

tralald said:


> im 6.4 and weigh almost 200lbs, i have the doa in 156 an i like the flex and size but i dont like the fact that it have rocker in the tips because it makes it easier to overpress.


You "dont like the fact that it have rocker in the tips because it makes it easier to overpress" but want something softer than the DOA? What?


Thunderstick would be a solid option, if you really wanted something softer. The graphic next year is awesome too, like a little brother to the BSOD.


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

i want a board that is "easy" to press but dont slip/roll over, if that makes sense. my gnu pickle was like that but i dont want anything with rocker in


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the pickle, the DOA, and the outsiders. 

I get what you mean about the pickle - it's flex is actually not that soft, but the rocker profile makes it easy to press. But after going to camber I'm not going enjoy rocker anymore - the springiness from camber boards is just too much fun. 

I sort of understand your point about the DOA being able to roll over easy, and you will not find that problem with the outsiders. BUT the outsiders is definitely more stiff, it's pretty tiring to press in and out of the outsiders but still doable. 

Ever tried the Salomon Villain? I took it off my buddy and rode a few times on it, felt very similar to the DOA but softer. Personally I thought the DOA was better, but maybe it'll fit your boat considering you want a softer camber.


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

yeah i have considered the villain but it have rockered tips  want something like the DOA exept with flat tips and just a hair softer


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Well in that case I think if you want to stick with Capita then the Thunderstick is your only option. Website says a flex rating of 4, which would make it much softer than the DOA/Outsiders.

Now that you brought it up... it seems like almost all the brands have shifted to a rocker tip/tail + camber profile instead of full camber.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

btw c3-shop's got a demo Thunderstick 153 / 155 for only around 200

http://www.c3-shop.com/products/capita/demo-boards/demo-thunderstick-1415


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Or...

Capita - 2015 Capita Thunderstick 155


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

I find the DOA to be quite soft actually, but still stiff enough for going super fast. I kinda dont want a straight jib board because i like to go really fast and do medium/big grass/tree/rock gaps on my way down to the park. And i also like to be able to press really hard without rolling over the nose of the board. Still not shure wich board i should get... Right now it is between the outsiders and the thunderstick.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

tralald said:


> yeah i have considered the villain but it have rockered tips  want something like the DOA exept with flat tips and just a hair softer


I'm still confused. The DOA is basically the exact camber profile you want. It's camber between the feet, flat past the insert packs, and only a minimal rise towards the contact points that can be considered "rockered". 

If you want something that's easy to press, but doesn't "roll over", you're going to have to work on your actual riding skills. Switching back-to-back-to-back between a DOA and an Outsiders, I don't really need to modify my riding style much, if at all. Just getting a different board isn't going to magically change shit, or make you press like a pro.

If anything, the Outsiders sounds like a board you could potentially ride, even though it's a bit stiffer (negligible when you're actually out on the hill riding). Learn to press properly, and the camber profile of the Outsiders will actually help prevent the board from "rolling" over, whether that's on the actual feature or coming out of a spin after a feature.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Or...
> 
> Capita - 2015 Capita Thunderstick 155


damn that's a much better deal


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

And i live in Norway so i'm not going to order it from another country


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah Alka. But i dont feel confident like i did on my pickle and Nitro TG when pressing on the DOA


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

It sounds to me like you're struggling with the flex pattern of these hybrid camber boards. With crc you basically have a hinge point between your feet and a stable platform underfoot so they're super easy to press. With rcr there is generally going to be more give in the tips and resistance between the feet, so easier to press then camber but sometimes hard to find the sweet spot. I'm no expert on snowboard construction but things like carbon placement and core profiling can change the flex point of a board. Maybe someone more knowledgeable can point you in the right direction but I'd try to look for a board that's going to be stiffer in the tips and softer underfoot.


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

Do you think the Salomon sabotage, Nitro t1/pyro/swindle or the Rome reverb would be a good choice for me?


----------

